# Yes! It's been released!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Finally! The latest Call of Duty is out! Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

....I may not be around for a few days...


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet! One of my favorite series of all time.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Sweet! One of my favorite series of all time.


I'm going to make a rare trip to Walmart in a few minutes to pick it up... I've got the first 3 and been have waiting for this release.

here's an "in play" video clip... this version is going to kick major ass!

I'm heading to Walmart! I'm outta here!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

js said:


> I'm going to make a rare trip to Walmart in a few minutes to pick it up... I've got the first 3 and been have waiting for this release.
> 
> here's an "in play" video clip... this version is going to kick major ass!
> 
> I'm heading to Walmart! I'm outta here!


NICE! I played COD2 on PC, and still play COD3 for the PS3. I have some stuff I need to knock out this week, but you better believe I'll have it by this weekend.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweet! I want it! But I probably don't have enough RAM. :smt022

Can I equip with an Aim Point instead of an EoTech? :mrgreen:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I just picked it up. It ROCKS! :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I got hooked on Battlefield II. It took a year away from my life. I went cold Turkey and will never play again.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*All this... for a game!*

Well, I bought it the other night and I have yet to play it! :smt076

I'm having major issues with my PC... It would not run the game... so... I reformatted the hard drive and reinstalled updated video card drivers, etc. After all that sh*t... still wouldn't work. It would crash after about 3 seconds into the game, if it even loaded at all. After uninstalling and reinstalling multiple times and contacting COD4 tech support, I went and bought a brand new video card. A NVIDIA 7300 GT 512mb AGP card, nice! Guess what... still want load the game correctly after replacing my other NICE video card. Oh, I can get about 2 or 3 minutes into the game, but it crashes after that. So... now, I'm zeroing out my hard drive. That will take about 12 or so hours. Zeroing out a hard drive goes beyond a regular "format", it completely wipes the drive clean.

My night in pictures... (less me cursing and pacing around wanting to hit or throw large objects)

New 512mb video card









Just removed the old card...









New card in it's new home....









Phase 1 complete.









All this... For a really.... really cool (god I hope!) game. 










Now, Phase 2... The hard drive issue. :smt022


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't make me school you rookies! I may be a novice to real life weapons, but I'm a hardened veteran at virtual combat. I've done tours of Ultima Online, Quake, Dark Age of Camelot, Unreal Tournament, COD3, Everquest, Star Wars Galaxies, City of Heroes, City of Villains, and World of Warcraft.

Yea, I'm pretty obsessed with gaming.

Get it fixed and mebbe we can hook up on one of the servers.

:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

*Mission Accomplished!*

Well, I gave up on my PC running the game (my AMD 3.0GHZ processor wouldn't run it). So... I went out and bought a Xbox 360 and COD4 for the xbox. :smt033










And I'm happy to report that I just finished Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare










The game kicked major ass! I loved the ending and the bonus map at the end (after the credits)... Now, it's time for arcade mode and Xbox live multiplayer.

I'd have to say the sniper mission "All Ghillied Up" map was, by far, the best part of the game... at least for me anyway. I found some inplay video clips on youtube of the map (not the whole map), just to give an idea...

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Dangit JS, if you'd have bought a PS3 instead you and I could have whooped up on n00bs like our friend robanna here :mrgreen: . I don't know if you've tried it online, but it's just awesome. I just made Lieutenant General and got the Barrett .50 cal...BOOM! Anyway, glad you got it running; I trust it was well worth it.

After rereading your post: I thought the "All Ghillied Up" mission and the following sniper shot were the best in the game by far. I usually don't like being stealthy, but that mission was perfect.

Robanna, of the ones you mentioned I've played COD3 and WoW. Yes, I'm a nerd too.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

I picked up the game Friday and all I can say is "WOW!!!!" This game is just incredible. They must have had some real military people help withthe tactics/weapons they use. It is hands down the BEST military game I've ever played. It's like a damn movie.

While I enjoy the single player, I love the multiplayer, because you're fighting against RL people. 

A++++++++++++ :smt023


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

*hey*

he js do u play multiplayer, because I play that non stop, my gamertag is VegasEgo, I play with the AR15.com guys alot... Im a level 51


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> he js do u play multiplayer, because I play that non stop, my gamertag is VegasEgo, I play with the AR15.com guys alot... Im a level 51


I played online/multiplayer for the first time last night... My gamertag is Infidel5150 :smt033

I only played long enough online to reach Lance Corporal I, I'm going to jump online later and try to get higher up...


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Activision has already announced CoD5....those greedy whores are pumping out franchize crap so fast, it would make EA blush...:smt076


----------

